# Fursona Name vs Real Name



## Corvyn (Apr 22, 2016)

... Or chosen name, in my case. 

My question is, what are your opinions on names? Does having a separate name for your fursona make them a character rather than "you"? 

I ask mostly because while I like my name as it is, it's not very fitting for my 'sona (well, his true form at least--he's a Zoroark that can use his ability Illusion to look like a hyena or a deinonychus, the latter of which would at least suit the name Corvyn a little more).

"But Corv, why not make a 'sona that reflects your name?"

Well... I like my 'sona the way he is, too. ;;

If you're curious, I was thinking about naming him "Graffiti".


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

Well my fur name is technically my name. It's translated into some language I can't remember, and then shortened to such a perfect rhyme.


----------



## BTS (Apr 22, 2016)

I don't think naming your sona something other than your given name could cause a disconnection. 
My current sona does have a name close to my real one but ones in the past had have others but they still felt like they were me. 
Graffiti is a cute name though!


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Apr 22, 2016)

My real name is Adio,but my Fursona Samandriel's name is based off of my love for religious mythology/names and an ode to my two favorite angels from Supernatural Samandriel and Lucifer.
I'm really particular when it comes to naming things,it's a pain in the ass sometimes because if I become really particular it'll take me hours of looking up names and their meanings/background.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 22, 2016)

My name is derived from two different stories of similar idea.
Prometheus and (in some parts of Native America) Fox stole fire and gave it to the humans to use.
Symbolically, it's scientific understanding; When humans first learned to use tools like fire and stone.
So I'm for the growth of scientific understanding, medicine to surpass our imperfections, and the eradication of ignorance.
I could have used Lucifer, but it's overused and I was exposed to Prometheus' mythology far earlier than Lucifer's, so there it is.

As for my real name?
It's just something my mother called me.

I don't identify with my name, I identify by my beliefs.
So my fursona's name is both.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, I chose my sona's name less to reflect my own name (Margot) something that was decided before I existed, something that actually has nothing to do with me and my personality and more to reflect actually who I am inside - I'm cool and neutral with a hint of warmth (Ivory) but if you get me even the slightest bit annoyed I will cut you (Brier) so Ivory Brier it is!


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 23, 2016)

Names Joe,  'sona is Joey.   I have no clue why I decided to tack on the "y',  its not even a kangaroo.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Joeyyy said:


> Names Joe,  'sona is Joey.   I have no clue why I decided to tack on the "y',  its not even a kangaroo.


Is it blonde-haired with an annoying stereotypical New York accent? :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 23, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Is it blonde-haired with an annoying stereotypical New York accent? :V


oh dear god no.  thats painful to visualize.

black/blue floppy-eared dog


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 23, 2016)

My real name is used as some form of greeting or to bestow good will towards someone, Its not a creative name but its also not as common.

"*D*racòrean is the name of a species which derives from the home world of Dracòrea, it being the 'land of the mother' or 'body' of the galaxy where the world resides in which was dubbed Dracora. The galaxy itself was deemed feminine as the guardian deity was the masculine Draco. In term the 'spirit' is needed to breathe 'life' to the physical realm and thus formed the 'mother' who was to raise her children which were dubbed Dracòreans, children of the mother."

Or so the little lore goes that I made to give 'explanation' to the name. Its more or less a ancient 'religious' tale which is not to different from where my real name was conjured up.


----------



## GeordieBat (Apr 23, 2016)

I just thought that my real name is WAY too boring. And I also wanted a unisex name for my fursona, so I called them Ecco.


----------



## RosetheCrux (Apr 23, 2016)

Well my name's Kara and I actually really do like my own name but I've always just loved the name Rose. Even the word is nice sounding! I'm kinda thinking of changing my middle name some day to Ellen-Rose (Ellen is my current middle name and also my grandma's name. I wouldn't want to take her name out)

Although the name Rose isn't technically me, I do feel a connection to it


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Apr 24, 2016)

My fursona name is nowhere near mine, though it is a letter off from my favorite alias "Jack"


----------



## Mitne (Apr 24, 2016)

This name and my real life name share only one thing - meaning. When finding name for myself I was translating it meaning - in latin Luke is "light". I liked that meaning so I translated it with draconic translator from twlight realm site and got "Mitne". I found this name not used AT ALL. So i claim it. Whoever i find using it I have full right to call faker!


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 24, 2016)

My real name is Joseph or just Joe.  I hate my name so damn much.  But the name Rinku comes from an old Zelda fan character, but its fantasy origin doesn't fit my casual anthro Golden Retriever with a skater getup.  I gotta change both.


----------



## LindyHop (Apr 24, 2016)

My fursona's name and my given name are waaaaay different because I have a fairly unique name and mild paranoia. Her having a different name gives me just a tad bit more anonymity in my mind.


----------



## Peaches-and-Dreams (Apr 24, 2016)

Dude my real name is so common that you probably couldn't find me if you wanted to, someone told me that I have a face like a peach, because of its shape and my ruddy cheeks


----------



## SodaBubbles (Apr 25, 2016)

Nah, the only thing that made them separate was if I started developing them too much. It's supposed to represent me, and if I gave them too much unrelated backstory, they'd become a completely different character, and I'd lose the connection. I did that a few times before I realized what I was doing.

Portley's name is not even close to mine, but then both names I typically go by (online vs irl) don't match my real name either. Doesn't help that I have 800 nicknames, and I never use my legal name except when absolutely necessary.


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 25, 2016)

I hate my real name, in fact im ashamed of my real name. So my fursonas name and occupation is based on what i do for a living.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 25, 2016)

My real name is Nicholas but everyone calls me Nick or Nicky. I thought Nicky sounded cute and I decided to use it ^^


----------



## Charliefox17 (Apr 25, 2016)

My real name is elliott which I don't hate but my 'sona is Charlie because I've always really liked that name because its cute and unisex.


----------

